# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Theo dõi học lập trình php

## beehomes

TỔNG QUAN VỀ NGÔN NGỮ LẬP TRÌNH WEB

- Môi trường tạo trang web
- Web tĩnh và web động
- Công nghệ lập trình web
- HTML5 và CSS3
NGÔN NGỮ ĐÁNH DẤU VĂN BẢN HTML, HTML5

- HTML và cấu trúc của trang HTML
- Thẻ xác định khai báo thông tin cho trang web <head>
- Thẻ xác định tiêu đề cho trang web <title>
- Thẻ meta xác định siêu dữ liệu <meta />
- Thẻ xác định phần thân (nội dung) trang web<body>
- Một số các thẻ cơ bản trong HTML, HTML5
Thực hành: Sử dụng công cụ Adobe Dreamweaver CS5, PHP Designer, SublineText.. để tạo ứng dụng web
TABLE VÀ FORM TRONG HTML, HTML5

- Thẻ tạo bảng biểu (Table)
- Biểu mẫu nhập dữ liệu (Form)
- Các phần tử trong biểu mẫu của HTML
- Các phần tử mới trong biểu mẫu của HTML5
CÁC THẺ BỐ CỤC NỘI DUNG TRONG HTML5

- Các thẻ <div> <lable> <span> <detail> <summary>….
- Các thẻ <header> <nav> <session> <acticle> <aside>
CSS VÀ CSS3 CƠ BẢN

- Tổng quan về CSS và CSS3
- Tương tác giữa CSS và HTML
- Cú pháp của CSS, CSS3
CSS, CSS3 CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NÂNG CAO

- Các bộ chọn, bộ chọn thuộc tính,..
- Sử dụng CSS, CSS3 trình bày giao diện web
SỬ DỤNG JAVASCRIPT TRONG TRANG WEB

- Cách sử dụng javascript
- Nhúng javascript vào trang HTML
- Khai báo biến trong javascript
- Hàm alert(), confirm() , prompt()
- Các toán tử trong javascript
- Lệnh rẽ nhánh trong javascript
- Vòng lặp trong javascript
- Mảng trong javascript
- Hàm trong javascript
- Chuỗi trong javascript
NỘI DUNG CHI TIẾT

ĐỐI TƯỢNG VÀ XỬ LÝ SỰ KIỆN TRONG JAVASCRIPT

- Làm việc với các đối tượng cơ bản
- Sử dụng các thuộc tính và phương thức
- Làm việc với các sự kiện phổ biến trong Javascript
- Làm việc với các đối tượng của trình duyệt
JQUERY, AJAX, VÀ CÁC HIỆU ỨNG

- Tổng quan về JQuery
- Cách sử dụng JQuery
- Truy xuất các phần tử CSS qua JQuery Selector
- Các sự kiện với JQuery
- Gắn kết các sự kiện
- Các hiệu ứng với JQuery
- Sử dụng cú pháp jQuery để viết các xử lý trên trang web, nhằm tạo hiệu suất nhanh hơn.
- Sử dụng thêm một số plugin JQuery hỗ trợ như JQuery Validation
- Cài đặt các jQuery Plugin nhằm làm cho trang web sống động và có giao diện chuyên nghiệp hơn
SỬ DỤNG BOOTSTRAP TRONG THIẾT KẾ GIAO DIỆN WEB

- Giới thiệu về bootstrap, bootstrap 3
- Tải và nhúng bootstrap vào trang web
- Sử dụng Bootstrap Grid
- Sử dụng Bootstrap CSS
- Bootstrap components
- Bootstrap Typography
- Bootstrap Tables
- Bootstrap Forms
- Sử dụng các thành phần trong Bootstrap Forms
- Bootstrap Images
- Bootstrap Responsive Utilities
- Bootstrap Glyphicons
- Bootstrap Navigation Elements
- Bootstrap Pagination, Thumbnails, ….
PHOTOSHOP TRONG LẬP TRÌNH WEB

- Các thao tác phim địt nhau cơ bản trong Photoshop
- Các thao tác với vùng chọn, cắt HTML ,…
CẮT GHÉP GIAO DIỆN WEB

- Chuyển từ file thiết kế Photoshop (*.psd) sang giao diện Web với (HTML5, CSS3, Jquery, Bootstrap,…)
Đăng ký ngay
PHẦN 2 (PSQL): LẬP TRÌNH WEB VỚI PHP&MYSQL

Ngôn ngữ lập trình PHP
Một số các kỹ thuật cơ bản
Hệ quản trị cơ sở dữ liệu (MySQL)
Lập trình PHP kết nối CSDL
Lập trình hướng đối tượng trong PHP
Lập trình PHP kết nối MySQL và sử dụng các thư viện
Giới thiệu mô hình MVC
Một số kỹ thuật nâng cao
PHP Framework và CMS
NỘI DUNG CHI TIẾT
Có thể bạn quan tâm đến các dự án 
NGÔN NGỮ LẬP TRÌNH PHP

- Cài đặt (APACHE, PHP, MYSQL)
- Kịch bản PHP (script), cú pháp của ngôn ngữ
- Xử lý Form trong PHP (POST, GET,..)
- Biến, hằng số, kiểu dữ liệu,…
- Các cấu trúc điều khiển: if, switch, for, while,…
- Mảng và các thao tác xử lý mảng.
- Khái niệm về hàm, tạo và sử dụng hàm
- Sử dụng các hàm include, require,..
- Các đối tượng Session, Cookie trong PHP
MỘT SỐ CÁC KỸ THUẬT CƠ BẢN

- Làm việc với File và Upload file
- Xử lý Email với thư viện PHPMailer và các ngoại lệ
- Kỹ thuật rewriteUrl
HỆ QUẢN TRỊ CƠ SỞ DỮ LIỆU (MYSQL)

- Khái niệm, kiểu phim loạn luân  dữ liệu,…
- Các đối tượng cơ sở dữ liệu
- Các câu lệnh thao tác dữ liệu(Select, insert, update, delete,…)
- Sao lưu, phục hồi cơ sở dữ liệu (Backup, Restore)
- Công cụ MySQL Workbench, Navicat,..
- Xây dựng cơ sở dữ liệu: Tin tức, Giới thiệu và mua/bán sản phẩm trực tuyến
LẬP TRÌNH PHP KẾT NỐI CSDL

- Kết nối từ PHP đến MySQL
- Các hàm truy cập dữ liệu thông thường
- Thực thi các câu lệnh T-SQL (Select, Insert, Update, Delete,..)
- Trình địt nhau loạn luân bày dữ liệu từ MySQL trên trang PHP
LẬP TRÌNH HƯỚNG ĐỐI TƯỢNG TRONG PHP

----------

